# Zymol Q&A



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just for the time being I'll start this thread as a single location for all questions to Becky @ Zymol Europe, which makes it easier for everyone keeping it all in the same place :thumb:


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

I'll go first!

I have some Zymol Concourse wax but am worried that i may not know the right procedure for this wax. I have applied it twice and seem happy with the result but not over wowed! I have been appling it with a new foam pad, but through some reading i should be applying it by hand and buffing it off almost immediatly, is this correct?
Also i have zymol HD clense, should this always be used before hand? Or will any glaze do?

Thanks for any insight as i want to get the best from this wax


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Do Zymol feel as though they develop their products more then their competition to warrant their market position?

If yes, what do you do more than the likes of Dodo Juice or AutoGlym?

NB: I have no Zymol products


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hand application is more tricky to master than with a foam pad and it's all too easy to inadvertantly put down too thick a layer. I experimented with hand application when I had Titanium and ended up moving onto the foam pads and saw better results. Horses for course I suppose and different application methods suit different people


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Big Ells said:


> I'll go first!
> 
> I have some Zymol Concours wax but am worried that i may not know the right procedure for this wax. I have applied it twice and seem happy with the result but not over wowed! I have been appling it with a new foam pad, but through some reading i should be applying it by hand and buffing it off almost immediatly, is this correct?
> Also i have zymol HD clense, should this always be used before hand? Or will any glaze do?
> ...


We always recommend hand application as it is easier to control the quantity you are applying, and you can see how far a small amount will go, it also eliminates the waste factor on the pad. With some waxes this is easier than others, Viper - Titanium is a more solid texture than most of our other glazes so is more difficult to apply by hand, similarly Carbon and Creame are greasier so a pad is preferable in that instance.

You should not have to remove Concours instantly, we recommend application a panel at a time in cool shady conditions, it tends to cure between 3-5 minutes and should be easily removable thereafter. You only require a very small amount of glaze, a lot of problems come from over-application and a little bit really does go a long way.

Pre-wax cleaner is required, a lot of the finish you receive from Zymol does come from the HD Cleanse.

Becky


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Becky 

What's the best process for applying Vintage? How long should it be left to cure for?

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Vyker said:


> Do Zymol feel as though they develop their products more then their competition to warrant their market position?
> 
> If yes, what do you do more than the likes of Dodo Juice or AutoGlym?
> 
> NB: I have no Zymol products


Hi Vyker,

I am afraid I really can't comment on this one, not knowing the competitors development methods. All i can say is that a lot of the Waxes and Glazes contain the original formulas to allow brand continuity. The Ital Glaze was redeveloped and improved not so long ago, as was Field Glaze which we are really pleased with.

The premium range has seen many changes over the years, with Autowash and Cleaner Wax having been improved several times over.

I'm sure each wax manufacturer has their own weird and wonderful methods of creating these products, which are most likely closely guarded trade secrets... Although Dodo Dom did tell me he'd eaten Carnauba flakes once!

Becky


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Will zymol be movign into the sealant market?


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Hey Becky
> 
> What's the best process for applying Vintage? How long should it be left to cure for?
> 
> ...


Hi Russ,

Are you the chap I had to pop outside and dress a tyre for? hehe

Vintage application is the same as Concours, a panel at a time, HD Cleanse then a small blob roughly the size of a 5p piece warmed up in your hands, apply in straight and diagonal lines. Allow to cure for up to 5 minutes then remove in straight lines with a folded microwipe. Any longer than 5 minutes and you will have difficulty in removing it.

Becky


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> Will zymol be movign into the sealant market?


Hi Matt,

No plans to extend the range at this present time, although if we hear any different we will post an announcement.

Becky


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Zymol Europe said:


> Hi Russ,
> 
> Are you the chap I had to pop outside and dress a tyre for? hehe
> 
> ...


Yes, that's me 

Thank you


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Good point, Becky and your right Titanium is quite a 'dense' and firm textured wax compared to the others in the range, and Carbon, (which I still use), is relatively 'greasy' and as you say, not best suited to hand application. 

I think the other issue with me personally using my hands back when I owned the Titanium (would be about 2003 ish) was that I was in the construction trade then and my hands were very rough so I wasn't getting a very even pattern down but moreso that the roughness of the skin was a risk of scratching and marring the paint. Not a problem for most people, granted, and no longer an issue for me as I don't work in that industry anymore so I might have to have another experiment with hand application then now my palms aren't as rough as a bear's @rse :lol:

Actually, just whilst I remember, what's the shelf life on the waxes? The tub of Carbon I have is about 7 years old now and although it's nearly empty, what is left still performs perfectly imo. but I wondered what the official manufacturer's advice is on the 'use by' time for the paste waxes/estate glazes?


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Becky :wave:

I have cleaner wax to put to good use. Is it simply a wipe on-wipe off product so the user can go from clean to LSP in a usefully short time?

Would it be more effective if applied by a DA with a finishing or even a polishing pad?

Sorry its a :newbie: question but I have DA usage on the brain at the moment 

Regards, Ian


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Becky,
I'm glad you are here, and I hope everyone's been kind and friendly to you and helping you "settle in" to DW :wave:

I have a question for you and Zymol if you dont mind.

Do Zymol have any future plans to market small tubs of some of your more exclusive waxes, in say 10, 15 or 20ml for example? 
I personally have a couple of Zymol waxes, Detail and Carbon, Detail 56G and Carbon in a 226g containers. I personally find the Carbon size a lot more wax than I could use in quite a few years, and would be happy if it came in a smaller size.
Say for example I'd used my Carbon wax up, and then may look at the possibility of "upgrading" to Concours, the current size and price may put me off. 
If it were available in a smaller size, that could lower the price to within my price range. I'd use the wax, like it, and the fact I didn't have to do a large initial outlay. I would run out sooner (as it's in a smaller package), needing to buy more - and tada - another sale for Zymol. 

I hope this makes some sense, as its difficult getting samples this could benefit us all :thumb:

Keep up the good work 

Stuart


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

I think samples are a good idea, its just the hassle that goes with them makes me think zymol wont be doing them.

Which is a pity, since always in the market for me wax/sealants :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

They did do 2 different sample kits a few years ago with 3 4oz pots of wax, some HD Cleanse, Clear, a microwipe and detail brush in a nice black plastic case. They were called SKSK1 and SKSK2

I very, very nearly bought the more expensive of the 2 with the Destiny, Atlantique and Vintage in and for some unknown reason didn't :wall: Regretted it ever since.

I'd like to see these make a comeback, Becky :thumb: (in fact why were they discontinued, do you know?)


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> I think samples are a good idea, its just the hassle that goes with them makes me think zymol wont be doing them.
> 
> Which is a pity, since always in the market for me wax/sealants :lol:


I'm not thinking samples as such, just more like smaller quantities of the waxes to make them more attainable by us. If we like the small one very much, we would be more willing to splash out on the "big daddy".


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Veedub18 said:


> I'm not thinking samples as such, just more like smaller quantities of the waxes to make them more attainable by us. If we like the small one very much, we would be more willing to splash out on the "big daddy".


That's exactly what those kits I mentioned above were for - can you picture the ones I mean? I can scan the page from the Zymol manual showing it if you want (or some kind person can go and search on t'interweb and find a picture to save me the bother )


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

But thats it, its sorting out the smaller tubs, getting all labels done, sorting out the measurements etc etc

Its alot of hassle for not alot of gain, and why alot of companies dont do samples (or smaller sizes) of their products.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Viper said:


> That's exactly what those kits I mentioned above were for - can you picture the ones I mean? I can scan the page from the Zymol manual showing it if you want (or some kind person can go and search on t'interweb and find a picture to save me the bother )


I did a search and found them, they look pretty good, (especially as a present). I'd prefer to be able to choose the individual wax seperately though, as I already have the other products:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've started scanning it now 

Well I'm a gonna post it up anyway now to justify the effort... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> But thats it, its sorting out the smaller tubs, getting all labels done, sorting out the measurements etc etc
> 
> Its alot of hassle for not alot of gain, and why alot of companies dont do samples (or smaller sizes) of their products.


They already do "Detail" in a 56g pot, use that one and alter the label. I'd buy it. Zymol would sell more wax I'm pretty sure of that.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Zymol Europe said:


> Hi Russ,
> 
> Are you the chap I had to pop outside and dress a tyre for? hehe
> 
> ...


as much as id like to agree, im afraid, ill have to disagree with all of that :lol:but then, thats the wonders of the internet im sure

see this thread  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=136032 i applied my 1st coat (please bear in mind, that im near the bottom of my 22oz pot) of vintage with my hands, and ill assure you that it will be my last :lol:

its FAR FAR easier to get a thin layer by using a new foam applicator. spritz lightly with a QD

i do the whole car, and then start at the 1st panel i waxed and buff it off. comes off with no hassle, even in direct sunlight.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> But thats it, its sorting out the smaller tubs, getting all labels done, sorting out the measurements etc etc
> 
> Its alot of hassle for not alot of gain, and why alot of companies dont do samples (or smaller sizes) of their products.


machine can do all that now mate its not hard.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Question - Why is HDC so hard to use? swissvax and dodo both do superb pre wax cleaners that are wipe on, wipe off. Is there any plans in the pipe line that the HDC might change?


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Becky,

Which of the Zymol waxes are most suitable for use on textured or smooth plastics(unpainted)? I'm finding carbon and titanium better than Vintage, just wondering if this is due the blend of the blue waxes being more suited or me using Vintage incorrectly.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

and who sets up the machine?

so your stopping the machine from doing its main task, resetting it to do another task for a short run, then putting it back to its first setting to carry on.

thats a waste of time and money.

knowing a company that does alot of chemicals, i asked if they would do smaller amounts/samples. no is the answer due to the amount of time, effort and money it costs to do so.

whilst i would like companies like swissvac and zymol to do samples, the above will be a reason why they dont.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd love it if they re-introduced the wax kits as posted by Viper :thumb:

Please please Zymol Europe..... 

Am a Zymol user with both Concours and Glasur in the 'wax' cupboard, but would dearly love to get into the waxes above , but they wife would kill me if I spent the £1800 on Vintage :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> and who sets up the machine?
> 
> so your stopping the machine from doing its main task, resetting it to do another task for a short run, then putting it back to its first setting to carry on.
> 
> ...


spent 6 years doing it and 3 years team leader of a production line of chemicals company not that hard to actually.machines can now lablel set weights height etc within minutes.not trying to argue or owt its just fact its not that hard.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

then you will of course know it costs money to do that :thumb:

end of the day, if, and its a big IF, zymol think they will make a decent profit doing a sample kit like the one shown, they will, if they wont make a decent profit then they just wont do it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Swissvax have just started doing sample sizes in some waxes, so you never know... 

This place proves there's a market for it!

50ml would be good. I'd like to try Destiny.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Viper said:


> I've started scanning it now
> 
> Well I'm a gonna post it up anyway now to justify the effort... :lol:


Can you remember what sort of money these were?:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'm assuming those kits just weren't financially viable, as from memory, when compared to price of the full sized versions, they were ridiculously cheap. 

I remember pricing up the full 8oz pots of Destiny, Atlantique and 22oz of Vintage back when these kits were still available and then calculating the percentage to equate to the 4oz pots in the kit, and the value for money was staggering!! In fact it was something like £800 worth of wax plus the other items and I'm sure the kits were less than £200 at the time. I can't remember the exact figure, but £169 seems to ring a bell?


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm sure if Zymol sold very small Vintage samples for, say, £100 they would sell hundreds of them. There are many detailers who want to experience Vintage for themselves just to satisfy their own curiosity.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

ayrshireteggy said:


> I'm sure if Zymol sold very small Vintage samples for, say, £100 they would sell hundreds of them. There are many detailers who want to experience Vintage for themselves just to satisfy their own curiosity.


At the end of the day how expensive really can vintage be to produce? Asusming with the free refills over a lifetime say you had it refilled 5 times. thats 6 lots of wax(22oz pot IIRC) for £1700 or around £13 an ounce. whats a normal pot of wax? 4 or 8 oz? So thats the equivalent to a 52 or 104 pound pot of wax!

Suddenly doesnt seem so expensive now IMO.

I know my calculations are very simplistic and probably hideously wrong but regardless when you break down the free refills aspect of it mixed in with the size of the pot you can see why the price tag.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Becky

If you do trade pricing can you email me an upto date price list.

Many thanks
Steve


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes ,the sampler kits were great value. I was lucky to get one a couple of years ago with the Carbon,Concours & Destiny mix, It appeared to have been the last one available in Europe at the time. I was led to believe that one reason they were pulled from sale was that unscrupulous folks were buying the kits, breaking them down and selling the individual pots for profit, the exact opposite of the principle behind the kits' existance which had been to introduce enthusiasts to the higher end products without the expense of full size pots. It is very neat little package.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

It just shows that there is a market for these smaller pots :thumb:

The 56g Detail pot is a nice size, I'd be happy to pay more if it contained a decent wax. I'm not a fan of buying a massive pot and leaving it in the fridge for years until it runs out, especially as the initial outlay is hundreds of £££'s! 

Please Zymol, look into this for your customers :thumb:

Oh and if you need anyone to "look after" any products in the Channel Islands, I'd be happy to "stock" them in my rather roomy garage lol!


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Viper said:


> Actually, just whilst I remember, what's the shelf life on the waxes? The tub of Carbon I have is about 7 years old now and although it's nearly empty, what is left still performs perfectly imo. but I wondered what the official manufacturer's advice is on the 'use by' time for the paste waxes/estate glazes?


Hi Viper,

There is no specific use-by time for the waxes, so long as they are stored in a cool and dry place out of direct sunlight they should go on and on. There are no ingredients that will specifically break down. We have a couple of pots here that i am sure are over 10 years old and still going strong!

Becky


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

orienteer said:


> Becky :wave:
> 
> I have cleaner wax to put to good use. Is it simply a wipe on-wipe off product so the user can go from clean to LSP in a usefully short time?
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

Yes cleaner wax is simply wipe on wipe off, very easy to use. As with most of the Zymol range its strongly recommended to apply in straight lines so we believe you would receive better results by hand. However it has been done to good effect and if you did want to go down this route then you would apply by hand using a pre-wax pad and buff off with the DA.

If you do go down this route please post some pictures, would like to see the results you receive.

Becky


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> as much as id like to agree, im afraid, ill have to disagree with all of that :lol:but then, thats the wonders of the internet im sure
> 
> see this thread  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=136032 i applied my 1st coat (please bear in mind, that im near the bottom of my 22oz pot) of vintage with my hands, and ill assure you that it will be my last :lol:
> 
> ...


Hi Ian,

Firstly, your car looks fantastic! Not seen Vintage on a green car before, lovely.

The hand v's wax pad debate rages on! Some people love it and some hate it. Luckily with Vintage you have enough of it to be able to experiment! Glad you tried it though, and it's very good for the hands.

As a Vintage owner you have a great deal of experience with the product and have found the best method of application and removal for your needs. We use the 5 Minute rule as a safety guideline, you wouldn't believe the calls we've had in the past! People who've slapped on an 1cm thick layer and nipped off for a cup of tea and chat whilst leaving it in the sunshine, only to return 30mins later to a concrete-solid coating :wall:

Becky


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> Question - Why is HDC so hard to use? swissvax and dodo both do superb pre wax cleaners that are wipe on, wipe off. Is there any plans in the pipe line that the HDC might change?


Hi Ian,

There are no plans at the present time to change HD-Cleanse, although we have raised the feedback we have received regarding the difficulty in removal to the factory. Although it is that bit more difficult to use they are still happy with the results the product provides so changing it may not be the best cure.

A tip though, if you are finding HD hard to remove, dampen your pre-wax pad slightly before application, and don't apply in heat or direct sunlight. it makes life slightly easier!

Becky


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I must say that I hear alot of people saying that HDC is hard to use but all the times ive used it I have never come across any problems.
My method is:

Use a cotton applicator a little more than damp and do a section at a time buffing after every panel.
I beleive the key is in the dampness of the pad thats being used.
And its a shame people are put off by the application as its a awesome product and compliments the looks greatly.

HTH 

Robbie


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

A20 LEE said:


> Hi Becky,
> 
> Which of the Zymol waxes are most suitable for use on textured or smooth plastics(unpainted)? I'm finding carbon and titanium better than Vintage, just wondering if this is due the blend of the blue waxes being more suited or me using Vintage incorrectly.
> 
> thanks


Hi Lee,

We would recommend Carbon, because, as mentioned previously it is a greasier formula than the other waxes mentioned and is much easier to apply to unpainted surfaces. Detail Wax is also good for this process. Vintage is more difficult to apply and remove and is much better suited to painted and lacquered surfaces.

Becky


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Andrew M said:


> Yes ,the sampler kits were great value. I was lucky to get one a couple of years ago with the Carbon,Concours & Destiny mix, It appeared to have been the last one available in Europe at the time. I was led to believe that one reason they were pulled from sale was that unscrupulous folks were buying the kits, breaking them down and selling the individual pots for profit, the exact opposite of the principle behind the kits' existance which had been to introduce enthusiasts to the higher end products without the expense of full size pots. It is very neat little package.


Sampler kits: We love these! Have been begging the factory to get these back and very nearly got there last xmas. We're going to have another go now we have had this feedback.

The reason these were pulled from sale is, as Andrew has said, some people were ruining it for others by splitting the kits and profiting from the individual samples. We've nothing against people selling on unwanted products but when they were designed specifically for the end user to experience the Estate Glazes at small cost it was unfair, especially as they were made in limited supply and Zymol themselves were making little or no profit on them.

Also there was the small matter of people demanding refills of Vintage sampler pots! :lol:

We'll ask the question, and if we get a positive response we'll let you know.

Incidentally, if anyone does want a wax/cleanse kit in a smaller pot the new Talon motorcycle kit is now available, whilst it states its for motorcycles the wax is compatible will all painted/lacquered surfaces and does a great job. The pot is slightly larger than the Detail Wax and the same size as the original sampler pots. Retails at £46.

Becky


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

*Trade Price List*



Mirror Finish said:


> Hi Becky
> 
> If you do trade pricing can you email me an upto date price list.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

Unfortunately due to contract limitations we can only sell at Trade Price to licensed resellers or detailers.

Becky


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Zymol Europe said:


> Sampler kits: We love these! Have been begging the factory to get these back and very nearly got there last xmas. We're going to have another go now we have had this feedback.
> 
> *The reason these were pulled from sale is, as Andrew has said, some people were ruining it for others by splitting the kits and profiting from the individual samples. We've nothing against people selling on unwanted products but when they were designed specifically for the end user to experience the Estate Glazes at small cost it was unfair, especially as they were made in limited supply and Zymol themselves were making little or no profit on them.*
> 
> ...


Hi Becky,
Thanks for putting the record straight on this, good to have you aboard :thumb:

How about, for example, you divide the waxes into cost per ml? That way you could offer smaller pots using the exact same cost per ml of the estate waxes at a fraction of the larger pot's cost making it impossible for them to be abused in the mentioned way?

Just a thought!

I dont think low cost samples are the way forward, smaller quantities at a pro rata cost would be fairer to both customer and manufacturer.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great to see Zymol engaging with customers and other enthousiasts . The information provided has already been very helpful.


----------



## joemaxi (May 24, 2009)

Dear Becky

I think I love you!

Can you please marry me and ask all our guests for Zymol products as wedding gifts???:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Zymol Europe said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Unfortunately due to contract limitations we can only sell at Trade Price to licensed resellers or detailers.
> 
> Becky


Ok no problem, was worth a shot to save a few££££

Still rate your products highly, may look at becoming a Zymol detailer one day.

Steve


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just an idle wondering really Becky rather than an outright question; How popular is the Atlantique wax in general? 

It never gets mentioned on here (if it has I've missed it), and to me seems to be placed and priced in the range that does it no favours? i.e it's quite a bit more than Destiny, but a little too close to Vintage when you get much a larger amount and the lifetime refills. Both of those do get mentioned on here, in fact all the range does apart from Atlantique 

It just seems to be the 'forgotten' wax in the range, but I'm only judging that on it's absence on here - it might well be popular elsewhere or across the water? Just curious if the company have ever considered dropping it from the range?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Zymol Europe said:


> Sampler kits: We love these! Have been begging the factory to get these back and very nearly got there last xmas. We're going to have another go now we have had this feedback.
> 
> The reason these were pulled from sale is, as Andrew has said, some people were ruining it for others by splitting the kits and profiting from the individual samples. We've nothing against people selling on unwanted products but when they were designed specifically for the end user to experience the Estate Glazes at small cost it was unfair, especially as they were made in limited supply and Zymol themselves were making little or no profit on them.
> 
> ...


Agree with all of the comments so far re sampler pots :thumb:

It would be wonderful to be able to sample some of the high end Zymol waxes in smaller containers, especially the biggies such as Vintage, Royale, Atlantique and Destiny.

All sold individually and in very small size containers - 30ml / 50ml pots sizes perhaps, as well as the kits? 

Hope you coping so far with with the barrage of DW questions :lol


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to reply, took me a while to find this thread again!

We do get a lot of enquiries about Atlantique and have sold a few, but it is definately not in demand as Destiny for example. I think it is exactly as you say, Vintage is just a few hundred pounds more expensive but the refills make it significantly easier to justify. It is a lovely wax though and hopefully if the sampler kits come back people may get the chance to experience using it.

We are hoping it will be viable for the factory to produce the sampler kits again, we have asked the question so keep fingers crossed!

Becky


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think I can say with some degree of certainty that should the sampler kits be put into production again, they'd sell like hot cakes!!:thumb: The only problem with them is what you've mentioned already, Becky in that people split them and sell the pots individually for ridiculously hiked up prices. It is a pity that this would be the only reason for them not making a comeback, and other than the likes of ebay not allowing the listings, I can't see how this could be avoided?

Shame the few greedy people spoil things for the rest of us, but isn't that always the way?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Perhaps if Zymol sampler promotion contained just the basic ingredients, say a very small bottle of HD Cleanse and a 30ml pot wax rather than the 8oz multi-pack type cases as before it may deter people splitting the packs?


----------



## Zymol Europe (Sep 29, 2009)

That's a good idea yetizone, something else we will pass on. Its good to hear feedback from potential customers and we will be sure to relay it to the factory.

Thanks,

Becky


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Why not do a special "detailers" pack?


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello Becky,

Well my Concours pot is almost empty and today I done my bonnet with it and it just looked awesome by far the best wax so far.

This is the first time I have used it in about 6 months and I do want more of it but at £160 I can't justify it again.

Please Becky smaller pots, sampler kits or even an annual subscripion which would give us mere mortals the up market waxes at a substantial discount with the company getting the legitimate customers on a regular basis.

Thanks for listening.

Stuart


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello Becky 

since 1995 i use zymol product , and i agree with stuart we need smaller pots , sampler kit 
ibought in the past sampler kit sksk1 and sksk2 is not avaliable now really i hope try sampler of vintage .

soory for my english


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Becky, bring on the sampler kits, xmas is coming after all.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Quick Zymol related question...

How many Solaris pots have been sold to date (around the world)? On the same note, what about Vintage? I've never heard of anybody owning Solaris and Vintage owners seem to be few and far between. I'm just curious as to how many tubs roughly have been issued up until now.

Sorry if this sounds like a bizarre question!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

ads2k said:


> I'd love it if they re-introduced the wax kits as posted by Viper :thumb:
> 
> Please please Zymol Europe.....
> 
> Am a Zymol user with both Concours and Glasur in the 'wax' cupboard, but would dearly love to get into the waxes above , but they wife would kill me if I spent the £1800 on Vintage :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: Mine killed me because I thought about it :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Have just found this thread Becky , will these be available to us in the UK from yourselves ??

Pretty please :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=139872


----------

